# Hotmud and hangers!!



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry folks just not sure of the translation difference 
In Ontario its different but probably all the same.Here's my questions..

hanger here they call us boardman..
What is hotmud??Is it CGC??


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

hot mud is an american term for setting type muds.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Sorry folks just not sure of the translation difference
> In Ontario its different but probably all the same.Here's my questions..
> 
> hanger here they call us boardman..
> What is hotmud??Is it CGC??


Hotmud is what we call sheetrock or durabond on this site, or quick set

Rocker is a boardman,drywaller, gibber I think ,,,,,, if your a kiwi

coating corners is flush or glaze

coating can be bedding, filling, missing one?????

We should start a glossary, sure others can add more:yes:

Tin angle head ,can-am or BTE flusher, or wiper, or???????

Hockey stick is a angle box, that ones my favourite one


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> hot mud is an american term for setting type muds.


Like sheetrock 20-45 and 90??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Here in the states a hanger Is the wallboard installer ,,most are top notch pros ,some are ''crack heads'' the weeding through can be costly... :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Like sheetrock 20-45 and 90??


No, were metric, the Americans are not :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No, were metric, the Americans are not :whistling2:


Yeah, use guys measure in milli-seconds, right? So 20 minute to us is 20,000 milli-second setting compound to you?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The terms are not too hard to catch on to here toddr, I could send you to a british drywall site, and you would be like WTF, are they speaking english here for example touch ups or punch list is called snagging, and angles are beads to them, internals are angle tapes......

Some other ones on this site

GC - general contractor

H.O. home owner

DWC or DC are drywall company and drywall contractor

DWT is dry wall talk

And darren and silver stilts are the mods on here, those are the 2 you half to be nice to, since your a mod at another site


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Here in the states a hanger Is the wallboard installer ,,most are top notch pros ,some are ''crack heads'' the weeding through can be costly... :yes:


No doubt moore!!There is some crackers in this community and they usually don't work.Rendered useless with no skills.I'm in my 40's now and work with my son.He can't run a screw gun or router worth a crap but he can cut like a champ and haul sheets.He's more intrested in learning the trowl lately..Hmmm:whistling2:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> The terms are not too hard to catch on to here toddr, I could send you to a british drywall site, and you would be like WTF, are they speaking english here for example touch ups or punch list is called snagging, and angles are beads to them, internals are angle tapes......
> 
> Some other ones on this site
> 
> ...


Cool..Thanx for the glossary bro:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

In UK, hotmud is Fast set
Joint cement, mud, is Velvet
The angle head is a Butterfly!
I'm still reading some of the posts here and getting lost


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> In UK, hotmud is Fast set
> Joint cement, mud, is Velvet
> The angle head is a Butterfly!
> I'm still reading some of the posts here and getting lost


Cool.Thanx man.Hotmud here is sheetrock comes in 20min 45 and 90minutes depending on tempature as usual.A butterfly here is a flusher head..Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here hot mud is called base coat. So we have base 45, 60, 90. There is 20 min patchup.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here we call hot mud base coat. We have base 45, 60, 90. There is also a 20min patch up mud which goes off in 20min and is sandable.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hotmud is what we call sheetrock or durabond on this site, or quick set
> 
> Rocker is a boardman,drywaller, gibber I think ,,,,,, if your a kiwi
> 
> ...



LMAO!! It's like I tell a homeowner who asks me what kind of textures I do. I tell them, then tell them that it depends on what part of the country(world) you are in, what time of day it is, whether it is raining or not, full moon, high tide, low tide etc. etc. as to what each type of texture is called! There are hundreds of different names for the SAME thing. At the end of the day, we just make the customer happy. If they say they want poop on the wall, we look for the nearest cow pies! lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> Here hot mud is called base coat. So we have base 45, 60, 90. There is 20 min patchup.


 And lets not forget the 5 min mud,,,now thats a real blast. Some dummy figured it would speed up "point-ups". I for one have slowed down too much to get much goody out of that stuff. Neat concept tho


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

eastex1963 said:


> LMAO!! It's like I tell a homeowner who asks me what kind of textures I do. I tell them, then tell them that it depends on what part of the country(world) you are in, what time of day it is, whether it is raining or not, full moon, high tide, low tide etc. etc. as to what each type of texture is called! There are hundreds of different names for the SAME thing. At the end of the day, we just make the customer happy. If they say they want poop on the wall, we look for the nearest cow pies! lol


Too good eastex..If there paying ya gotta give them what they want right??:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Toddr said:


> Cool..Thanx for the glossary bro:thumbsup:


 Here's a cpl southern terms for ya

1) Whidjadidya (pronounced,,,wid-ja-did-ya)
Ya didn't bring your stilts,,,,,,widjadidya?

2) Cheatjet (pronounced cheat-yet)
I'm hungry, it's time for lunch, cheatjet?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Here's a cpl southern terms for ya
> 
> 
> 2) Cheatjet (pronounced cheat-yet)
> I'm hungry, it's time for lunch, cheatjet?


 
"Cheat-jet?"
"No, jou?"
"Nawp. Want-oo?"
"AAAAITE!"


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> "Cheat-jet?"
> "No, jou?"
> "Nawp. Want-oo?"
> "AAAAITE!"


Ya did purty good,,,, but the spelling on the third one was all wrong

It should read,,,, Knaw,Ya,aunt too


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Ya did purty good,,,, but the spelling on the third one was all wrong
> 
> It should read,,,, Knaw,Ya,aunt too


I figured I went wrong there. My friend's version is:

"Knaw. Yumpto?"


----------



## teaser (Oct 6, 2011)

*hot mud*

Can someone please confirm for me exactly what hot mud is? im assuming it is what we use in Australia and it dries in about an 50 minutes or less on a hot day.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

hot mud it quick setting compound.:thumbup:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

teaser said:


> Can someone please confirm for me exactly what hot mud is? im assuming it is what we use in Australia and it dries in about an 50 minutes or less on a hot day.


Yes, your assumption is right. I buy 30 minute setting mud and 90 minute setting mud sometimes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Yes, your assumption is right. I buy 30 minute setting mud and 90 minute setting mud sometimes.


never seen the 30 min set. Who makes it? here... I get 20/45/90/120.


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

usg makes 5 min in bags great for those small patches. i usually charge harry homeowner 150.00 for a 2ft x2ft patch. in and out in 1 hour. easy money:thumbup:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

moore said:


> never seen the 30 min set. Who makes it? here... I get 20/45/90/120.


 

ok i was incorrect. 20 45 90 120 is correct.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

msd said:


> usg makes 5 min in bags great for those small patches. i usually charge harry homeowner 150.00 for a 2ft x2ft patch. in and out in 1 hour. easy money:thumbup:


Do they make Durabond 5 also? I have seen Easysand 5, but the DB 5 would be handy for quick filling (or making DB Don's fast :whistling2


----------

